# Instrument Cluster swap on B12 92' Sentra



## agashka (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys!
First post here, I just bough a Nissan Sentra 92' with only 50,000 miles on it! Everything is in great condition! I love the car, but as it's my first manual transmission car, I'm having problems with the fact that it doesn't have an RPM gauge. I've spotted this guide in the stickys: http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12-kn13-82-90-chassis/89314-full-notes-b12-tach-gauge-cluster.html
My gauge looks exactly like the 2nd picture. I'm trying to find the part for the one in the first picture.

which looks quite easy to follow. Now, where could I get the Cluster with a Tach on? IDK where to get parts from... I'm in Canada, I've never really worked myself on a car before (other than audio) but I'm very good with electronics so I feel confident about doing this.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Unless you have the "classic" model sentra available in other parts of the world, your 92 sentra is a B13. For the B12 sentra's you would need to find a gauge cluster with the tach out of a sport coupe or another sentra. If you find another car with the tach cluster do not follow the sticky that says to cut the ends off the harness and than spend hours splicing the wires together. All you need to do is take the tach cluster and the harness from the parts car, remove your harness from your car and replace it with the new harness, than install the tach cluster. The harness runs from the SMJ to behind the gauges, it's fairly easy to swap.


----------



## agashka (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the reply.
Sounds more simple to swap than I've read!

I do, indeed, have a Classic Sentra. Time to hunt for a cluster!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

canadian lucky man  classic b12 were made here in 91-93


----------

